# băutură /beutură



## Bântuit

Salut *!*

Uneori întâlnesc cuvântul *beutură *.

Deci,vreau să ştiu dacă este forma învechită a *băuturii*.

Mulţumesc anticipat tuturor.


----------



## farscape

Formele _beutură_ şi _eu beu_ (pentru _băutură_ şi eu _beau_) sunt regionalisme folosite in Transilvania.

Later,


----------



## Bântuit

Mulţumesc foarte mult Farscape.


----------



## misadro

"beutura" also has the additional flavour of ... "outskirts of town" .. "mahala"  ..


----------



## Bântuit

Mulţumesc pentru replica ta.


----------

